
Ways to Stay Ahead of Influence Operations - dredmorbius
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/08/12/8-ways-to-stay-ahead-of-influence-operations/
======
Arrezz
Sometimes I really feel like Social Media changing the very fabric of society
for the worse. I don't consider myself conservative at all but observing the
results from the disinformation campaigns on Facebook and how crazied people
can get from these targeted ad campaigns is worrying. I can recommend "The
Great Hack" on Netflix.

